# Interior Trim Wrap / or paint?



## robinh20mrv (Dec 22, 2006)

Morning All,

I have just bought a X6 and i dont like the wood trim on the dash and Grab handels, they look like painted alloy as i changed them out with new stuff on my X5, again it came with horrid wood,

Now i was wondering if it was possible to get the bits of trim wrapped or re-painted here in sunny scotland / north englandshire?


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Having just detailed an m5 that had the interior trim painted from wood to gloss black, I'd recommend wrapping. The paint job was done by a BMW main dealer as part of the deal when buying the car. 

The problem is that the panels are in your eye line all of the time and if the paint job is not great or even has slight imperfections it may annoy you. This one wasn't great and had quite a lot of dirt in the paint in places on the panels where it couldn't be removed.

There are quite a few places that wrap cars and I'm sure all of them would be able to wrap these panels from you. There are none I'd recommend though as I've not seen their work.


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

check to see if its not aluminium underneath the wood finish the same as some vw.
you can wire brush or sand it to a brushed aluminium finish.


----------



## robinh20mrv (Dec 22, 2006)

I am sure its alloy, i am just a bit worried i am too ham fisted to do it!!

So unless somone fancys doing it its off to wrapsville for the X6!


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

It's just sand paper buddy, can't go wrong really.
Start course and go finer and finer.
If you do mess up you can still wrap it.


----------



## bmwboy73 (May 8, 2011)

Check out Ian_79a on EvoT

http://www.evotechnik.net/showthrea...ine/page3&highlight=Carbonfibre+interior+wrap


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Try Gordon Higgins at Zero7 Graphics at the jks workshops in Clydebank his workmanships excellent :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

DIY mate, really easy to do IF you pick the 3m vinyl, just done a few parts last night for the vec but used different vinyl which was alot harder to use than the 3m do-ci carbon.Although it might look good i decided it wasnt for the vec so removed it first thing this morning.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yep as above 3M all the way did my grill and its a stiffer cheap version and after a few months stating to crack my saying ( Buy cheap buy twice ) Done my astra interier in matt 3M carbon fibre cant fault it


----------



## robinh20mrv (Dec 22, 2006)

Cheers Guys!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Do it yourself slim, i done a few interior bits on the 5 series few years back 3M Di-noc is the best though i have some left in the shed i might do a few interior bits on this bucket of a Skoda.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

If you want a high gloss look you can apply the 3m then apply a clear high gloss vinyl over it, looks the real deal and 10x better than the 3m on it's own.


----------

